# Freud Mixer



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone own or used these? There's a 7 amp and 10 amp. 7 amp on @ depot for $99


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Neat looking tool, I know that the Diablo name on the Freud saw blades are some high quality blades. For that price, is it made in China? 

I have not seen this drill besides in the picture, so I can't rate it either good or bad. The price seems to be reasonable enough. I am hard headed and prefer the Milwaukee drills, but that is all that I have really owned. I have had good service from them, so I am reluctant to switch to another brand.


----------

